# CASH FOR TRAIN DELAYS – AND FOOD



## DET63 (Aug 26, 2009)

> Posted on 20 August 2009 by Railways Africa Editor
> For the first time, railways in the UK are to pay compensation in cash to passengers following train delays – and the amounts payable may rise by as much as 150%. In terms of new government regulations, passenger train operating companies will be required to refund 25% of the ticket price paid when a delay exceeds an hour, and 50% if a service runs more than two hours behind schedule.


Link

Given the renowned quality of British food, wouldn't the "compensation" really be additional punishment?


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 26, 2009)

DET63 said:


> > Posted on 20 August 2009 by Railways Africa Editor
> > For the first time, railways in the UK are to pay compensation in cash to passengers following train delays – and the amounts payable may rise by as much as 150%. In terms of new government regulations, passenger train operating companies will be required to refund 25% of the ticket price paid when a delay exceeds an hour, and 50% if a service runs more than two hours behind schedule.
> 
> 
> ...


Bit rich coming from the nation that inflicted the slurry pit that is MacDonalds on the world........

The scheme is Europe wide, not just the UK, I don't know of any railway in Europe that offers cash for delays now, as opposed to vouchers.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 26, 2009)

American food is a hell of a lot more than Mickey D's.


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 26, 2009)

DET63 said:


> American food is a hell of a lot more than Mickey D's.


I know that.

But it seems to be International Stereotype Day, so I thought I would join in.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 26, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > American food is a hell of a lot more than Mickey D's.
> ...


With the singular exception of a dish called "Pork stewed in beer", I can't think of a single British contribution to the culinary art worthy of praise.


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 26, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > DET63 said:
> ...


Thats because you are ignorant.

"pork stewed in beer"?

I have lived in this country for 45 years, never heard of it.

Is French Toast French?

Is an English Muffin English?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 26, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> Thats because you are ignorant.
> "pork stewed in beer"?
> 
> I have lived in this country for 45 years, never heard of it.
> ...


Obviously neither are of their named countries- French toast being an ancient concoction to save stale bread and probably predates the existence of France being called France. Why Thomas chose to name their inedible muffins "English" is beyond me- maybe Thomas was an English dude.

If I am so ignorant, oh great Neil, name me some English culinary innovations.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 27, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > DET63 said:
> ...


Fried Crow and Kidney pie washed down with a pint of warm,smelly ale is the usual menu @ Buckingham Palace is it not?(Does the Queen ever cook brekfast for the royals?) :lol:


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 27, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> If I am so ignorant, oh great Neil, name me some English culinary innovations.


Proper bacon for a start, unlike that junk that fragments into bacon dust that passes off for 'bacon' in the US.......

And beer that doesn't need freezing so you don't realise it doesn't taste of anything.

Lots of fantastic local produce, but that's probably off your radar. Quantity not quality seems to be your thing....


----------



## tp49 (Aug 27, 2009)

Come on the English gave us the greatest bar food of all time fish and chips. With some malt vinegar served up in a newspaper and washed down with a Bass ale is making me hungry.


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 27, 2009)

tp49 said:


> Come on the English gave us the greatest bar food of all time fish and chips. With some malt vinegar served up in a newspaper and washed down with a Bass ale is making me hungry.


Exactly.

And as a bonus, you actually use the correct word for deep fried potato pieces!

"Chips", not "French Fries"!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 27, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on the English gave us the greatest bar food of all time fish and chips. With some malt vinegar served up in a newspaper and washed down with a Bass ale is making me hungry.
> ...


Remember old chap that the Bush gang changed it to "Freedom Fries" since they hated the French for whatever reason???I must observe that the British dont seem to get the concept of ice,serving mixed drinks without ice is like pecan pie without the pecans!The concept of cooking beef properly doesnt quite translate in our shared language either,I havent ever eaten pheasant or the kings deer so cant speak to that but the fish and chips do seem to be great,

as the OP said,they do seem to taste better in newspaper!IMHO England dont grasp the concept of HOT and Cold,everything generally seems to be lukewarm!I will also say that American beer is genrally terrible(well Sam Adams is great,especially on a train!! :lol: )but a pint of Black and Tan in a pub is really a first rate drink!(didnt yall used to own them? :lol: )All joking aside,we pretty much do ethnic foods wonderfully well in this country,American cuisine is pretty much Hamburgers/hotdogs/steaks and Sea Food!(the best of which comes from somewhere else!)Best meal I ever had was served on CP Air flying first class from SFO-Vancouver which was Canadian of course,but the chef was Chinese! :lol:


----------



## DET63 (Aug 27, 2009)

> Best meal I ever had was served on CP Air flying first class from SFO-Vancouver which was Canadian of course,but the chef was Chinese!


How do you know? Was the chef on the plane?


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 27, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Remember old chap that the Bush gang changed it to "Freedom Fries" since they hated the French for whatever reason???I must observe that the British dont seem to get the concept of ice,serving mixed drinks without ice is like pecan pie without the pecans!The concept of cooking beef properly doesnt quite translate in our shared language either,I havent ever eaten pheasant or the kings deer so cant speak to that but the fish and chips do seem to be great,as the OP said,they do seem to taste better in newspaper!IMHO England dont grasp the concept of HOT and Cold,everything generally seems to be lukewarm!I will also say that American beer is genrally terrible(well Sam Adams is great,especially on a train!! :lol: )but a pint of Black and Tan in a pub is really a first rate drink!(didnt yall used to own them? :lol: )


The tale behind French Fries is that in WW1 American troops mixed up Belgium (home of the perfect frite, served with moules and mayo) with France....

Ice? 1. serving your drinks that cold removes all taste except coldness and 2. Its cheaper for the bar or restaurant to fill your glass with frozen water than the beverage of your choice.

What do you mean by cooking beef properly?

Try a Roast Beef dinner with Yorkshire Pudding and Roast Potatos, food of the gods.

Sam Adams is great, so are the many micro breweries that are springing up all over the place, Portland was great for that.

Pity you only export drainwater like Coors, Miller Light and the kings of slops, Budweiser.

All bland tasteless chemical rubbish.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 27, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Remember old chap that the Bush gang changed it to "Freedom Fries" since they hated the French for whatever reason???I must observe that the British dont seem to get the concept of ice,serving mixed drinks without ice is like pecan pie without the pecans!The concept of cooking beef properly doesnt quite translate in our shared language either,I havent ever eaten pheasant or the kings deer so cant speak to that but the fish and chips do seem to be great,as the OP said,they do seem to taste better in newspaper!IMHO England dont grasp the concept of HOT and Cold,everything generally seems to be lukewarm!I will also say that American beer is genrally terrible(well Sam Adams is great,especially on a train!! :lol: )but a pint of Black and Tan in a pub is really a first rate drink!(didnt yall used to own them? :lol: )
> ...


Well Neil old chap,well have to agree to disagree about the beef!The point about American beer is well taken,we are known the world over for fast-food/perverted ethnic dishes(chop suey anyone?)and crappy beer!We do beef really well,even the cheap joints are pretty good and one cant say that about England except for the fish and chips!Im not a big roast beef fan,Yukshire pudding is just that to most whoo try it for the first time and the roasted potatoes are great but didnt the Irish invent that! :lol: The ice thing is pertinent if you drink and like Scotch or other strong spirits which are losing favor in this land!Good vodka and tequila are the hot drinks and they taste best served extremely cold!You are correct about the ice filling the glasses,thats why good bars freeze the glasses and the vodka and tequila is kept really cold,clip joints like most tourist places(can you say NOL)load up the ice and mixer and cut down on the liquor!All things considered England is known for bland/overcooked food served lukewarm and we are known for hamburgers/steaks/

pork dishes and chicken and our desserts are usually good as anywhere including France and Italy!Im not bein g sarcastic,perhaps a little hyperbolic but all things considered as someone said(WHO?)"We are seperated by a shared language!"Enjoy your posts, Im of English/Irish and German descent but my ancestors were starving in the old countries so came to the colonies to have a chance and not starve! :lol: I do admire your National health system,call me a Patriotic semi-socialist who has been outside the US and realize everywhere is ppretty good except the Middle East!


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 27, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> Belgium (home of the perfect frite, served with moules and mayo) with France....


The best thing I learned in Belgium was to dip my fries in mayo instead of ketchup. Absolutely superb!


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 27, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Yukshire pudding is just that to most whoo try it for the first time.......
> and our desserts are usually good as anywhere including France !


You disrespect Yorkshire Pudding? Luddite.

Desserts as good as France?

Not a chance!


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 27, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > Belgium (home of the perfect frite, served with moules and mayo) with France....
> ...


Indeed. A winning combination. Add a kilo of mussels and a glass or two of De Konick and that's all you need.

Adults using ketchup worries me.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 27, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Neil_M said:
> ...


You are correct sir about the ketchup(catyuk we call it down here!),Mickey Ds has to serve more catyuk than the rest of the world put together so they get the kids when they are young and hookem on their version of crack!Dont know about mussels,only had them in Chinese places with Garlic and secret spices but they are good,just not as good as Fresh Oysters!!!!!  Ill kid no more,England is my fourth favorite place in the world and your history and culture is so varied and amazing and of course were part of it!Raise a glass and dip a few for me old chap!


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 27, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Neil_M said:
> ...


I wish we could get mussels from Brussels here. No such luck!


----------



## tp49 (Aug 27, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Neil_M said:
> ...


I have to stop reading this thread before meals. Mussels, frites with infused mayo is making me very hungry and making me consider ditching my diet.


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 27, 2009)

tp49 said:


> I have to stop reading this thread before meals. Mussels, frites with infused mayo is making me very hungry and making me consider ditching my diet.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 27, 2009)

Now . . . do they serve any of this wonderful British food on British trains?

Do they serve Mickey D's on trains, either in the U.S. or elsewhere?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 27, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > If I am so ignorant, oh great Neil, name me some English culinary innovations.
> ...


Your knowledge of my eating habits are more ignorant than even you are claiming me to be. I detest 99% of American food- and the only American contribution to the culinary art is chile- when it is done really really well. I do eat in quantity, but I am pretty rigid on quality as well.

Second, proper bacon, while you can definitely get it in Britain, is not a British invention. And beer? Beer has existed since forever, and I'd say it's creation was more likely Germanic. And produce, while nice, is not an example of culinary art. You have told me of several decent foods availible or produced within the UK. Congrats. Now actually answer my question.


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 28, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Now . . . do they serve any of this wonderful British food on British trains?
> Do they serve Mickey D's on trains, either in the U.S. or elsewhere?


Train food is generally crap. That applies in the UK and the US.


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 28, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


I don't know what you want. If you want history, look it up on Wikipedia or something. I ain't got time, got to go to work. Although if you want a few benchmarks, Fish and Chips is up there, as is a proper full cooked English Breakfast, although none of that nonsense like Hash Browns should be included.... Oh, and ever had a proper hand raised Pork Pie? Superb.

Catch ya later, big boy!


----------

